# Taking apart an IMA router



## Matt2222 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am taking apart an IMA router. I now have Fischer spindles and a bunch of accessories. Any recommendations on what to do with them? Any idea on the value of the items in the attached PDF?


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

I sure would like to try one out for sure!!! 600hz would take a nice VFD.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I wouldn't like to make a guess as to present value, but I'm sure we're talking big bickies.


----------



## Matt2222 (Dec 13, 2011)

If someone wants to make an offer, let me know.


----------

